# Texturen, Materialien und 3D Objekte für Projekte



## 3dtutor (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe hier mal eine kleine Übersicht für euch zusammengestellt, wo Ihr alles das finden könnt. Es sind sogar sehr viele kostenlose Assets dort zu finden.
Ich würde mich freuen zu hören, welche Plattformen Ihr noch ausser den vorgestellten kennt.
LG


----------

